# Transcript from Paul trade announcement



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The following is a transcript from the Chris Paul trade announcement with NBA commissioner David Stern, Hornets chairman Jac Sperling, Hornets president Hugh Weber and Hornets general manager Dell Demps.
> 
> *HUGH WEBER:* The New Orleans Hornets are pleased to announce a trade with the Los Angeles Clippers today that will give the Hornets the rights to forward Al Farouq Aminu, guard Eric Gordon, center Chris Kaman and a 2012 first-round pick in exchange for Chris Paul and two 2015 second round picks. The 2012 first round pick coming to the Hornets will be the more favorable between the Minnesota Timberwolves' or the Los Angeles Clippers' picks.
> 
> ...


Lots more in link.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hornets did quite well out of this trade, a lineup of:

PG - Jack
SG - Gordon/Belinelli
SF - Ariza/Aminu/Pondexter
PF - Okafor/Landry
C - Kaman

Isnt too bad. I think Kaman is being seriously underrated - he's a quality Center when healthy, and there arent that many of those around. Will Okafor start at PF or Landry?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

"...and Chris Kaman, the veteran." :2ti:


----------

